# HOCOC Season Opener



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Yesterday we ran the first race of the HOCOC 2014-2015 season on Ed Bianchi's banked slider oval. The 1/43rd scale sprints are powered by HO can style motors and are still plenty fast enough at 9 volts.

Slider Oval









NSC Sportsman









Trucks









Modifieds









Jalopies









Wingmaster Sprints


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

WOW - some sharp looking cars there.
like the idea of the 1/43s running HO cans. neat concept


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Rich, I'm assuming this Slider Track has a wider Slot/Groove ? If so, are the HO cars running stock guide pins, or ??? If stock pins, how do they like the wide groove ?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The slots are wider than standard HO slots, but cars with regular guide pins run just fine. There was a problem using regular pickup shoes because the track has braid that is flush with the track surface, another slider track that we run on has braid that is slightly raised.
We all had to adjust our pickup shoes and some people were not able to get theirs exactly right. Cars with slide guides would not have a problem.
We are going to run an open competition race later in the season. We will be using a slider track, so magnetic downforce would not be an issue and it would be safer to use a slide guide. I was thinking about rebuilding an old Riggen car for that.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Whelen Modified*

One of the guys brought this very sharp looking Whelen Modified.


----------

